# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Vademecum para la agricultura orgánica

## liovaoscar

Buenas... alguien sabe si existe un Vademecum para la agricultura orgánica???
si alguien tiene ... agradeceré mucho su ayudaTemas similares: Sugerencias para el Proyecto del Reglamento Técnico de la Producción Orgánica Manual de Agricultura Orgánica: Principios y prácticas de producción PARA TENER UNA IDEA de AGRICULTURA ORGANICA Agricultura Orgánica y Sistema de Control Interno - 16 y 17 de Mayo - San Isidro Agricultura organica

----------


## Eventos IPEX

Para el mes de marzo estara listo el vademecum organico
atentamente
Lesli Salvador
Area de Marketing
IPEX  NETXEL 
5237633

----------


## liovaoscar

Gracias por la respuesta... estaré pendiente de ello....

----------


## rob3020

*Hola mucho gusto, quisera saber si ya esta listo el Vademecum Orgánico, quisiera saber su contenido (Indice) y cuál es el costo por adquirirlo. Muchas Gracias.
atte. 
Roberto Ruiz S.
cel: 949714141*

----------


## jesa

Quisiera saber si ya esta disponible el vademécum orgánico. Gracias.

----------


## euceda

Hola
Lo mismo pregunto, estara lista la edicion?
slds

----------

